# 12 Unusual Towers from Around the World



## SeaBreeze (Dec 11, 2013)

Here's some interesting and unusual towers from around the world...http://www.theworldgeography.com/2013/11/unusual-towers.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 11, 2013)

Love this, looks 'Gaudi'.







We got this.  Looks like a bucket of KFC with a coke on top right?

(Centrepoint tower Sydney)


----------

